# They introduced me to her



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber la traducción correcta:

They introduced me to her:
1. Me le presentaron.
2. Me le presentaron a ella.
3. Me presentaron a ella.

No estoy seguro, pero creo que la tercera frase es incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## -Zy-

Lo más común es:
Me *la *presentaron
o Me *la *presentaron *a ella. *(Pero esto ya es redundante y sirve para dar énfasis).


----------



## Alma Shofner

-Zy- said:


> Lo más común es:
> Me *la *presentaron
> o Me *la *presentaron *a ella. *(Pero esto ya es redundante y sirve para dar énfasis).


 
Así es como decimos en Sonora.
Saludos


----------



## gothicpartner

Pitt said:


> They introduced me to her:
> 
> 1. Me la presentaron.
> 2. Me presentaron a ella.
> 3. Me presentaron a ella.


 
If you change a bit your sentences, they will make more sense

Kind regards


----------



## ManPaisa

_*They introduced me to her ---> Me presentaron a ella*_ (but this is not common in my dialect.  It's too confusing)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
We would rather say "They introduced her to me. = Me la presentaron [a ella]."

"Me presentaron a ella" might mean either "They introduced her to me" or "They introduced me to her", because the "a" —I know you know— might preceed as a direct object as an indirect object and "me" can also be either (direct or indirect object).

Context would be quite useful, Pitt. Have you any? For example, if you were taken in front of a queen in order to meet her, you can say, "Me presentaron ante/a ella."

Regards


----------



## Pitt

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> We would rather say "They introduced her to me. = Me la presentaron [a ella]."
> 
> "Me presentaron a ella" might mean either "They introduced her to me" or "They introduced me to her", because the "a" —I know you know— might preceed as a direct object as an indirect object and "me" can also be either (direct or indirect object).
> 
> Context would be quite useful, Pitt. Have you any? For example, if you were taken in front of a queen in order to meet her, you can say, "Me presentaron ante/a ella."
> 
> Regards


 
Hola Milton:

No tengo ningún contexto. Sólo me interesa la estructura gramatical.

Yo también creo que es posible: *Me* presentaron *a ella* (They introduced me to her).

A mi entender *me* es un complemento directo y *a ella* es un complemento de régimen. 

Saludos


----------



## Ana_Fi

She was introduced to me: me la presentaron.

Sin embargo, la que tú buscas no parece una frase muy común...
I was introduced to her.
"Me presentaron" suena bien.
"Fui presentado" también.
"Me presentaron a ella" es gramaticalmente lo que buscas, pero no suena muy natural.
"Nos presentaron" se dice mucho también.
Yo utilizaría la última.


----------



## Bocha

Pitt said:


> _*Me* presentaron *a ella*_
> A mi entender *me* es un complemento directo y *a ella* es un complemento de régimen.



Hola:

Según mi parecer:

El *me* es OD. *a ella* es OI.

La sustitución en este caso no es posible (Se me presentaron, el significado cambiaría)

En cambio no hay problema de sustitución si en lugar de _me_ (yo) fuera _lo_ (él o eso).

_Lo presentaron a ella.

Se lo presentaron_ (se = OI = a ella; lo = OD)


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre esta frase:

_Me presentaron *a ella* = They introduced me to her._

En general un pronombre personal tónico (*a ella)* en posición sola no funciona como complemento directo (Quiero a ella = incorrecto). Pero creo, que en este caso *a ella* es un complemento indirecto. No es posible:_ *Le me presentaron/Me le presentar_on.

¿Es así?

Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que es complemento directo. Podemos decir "Me la presentaron".
Que alguien me corrija si no es así.
Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Recuerdo largos hilos sobre "presentar" (pero no logro encontrar más que estos dos... ¡uno lo abriste vos, Pitt!). 

El chiste es quién es el presentado: "me presentaron a María" puede querer decir "fui presentado a María" o "María me fue presentada". En el que no logro encontrar se discutía un buen rato este asunto.


----------



## Plangam

_"They introduced me to her."
"Me presentaron ante ella."_
 
Es la única forma posible que puedo ver para que la frase no sea confundida...
_
"Le presenté ante María."_ _- "I introduced her/him to María."
"Me presenté ante mis compañeros_._" __- "I introduced myself to my colleagues__."_


----------



## Pitt

He sacado este ejemplo de una gramática:
_They introduced me to her = Me presentaron a ella._

Sólo quisiera saber si la traducción española gramaticalmente es correcta.
Lo veo así:

_They introduced me to her._
me = complemento directo, to her = complemento indirecto

_Me presentaron a ella._
Me = complemento directo, a ella = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Pitt said:


> He sacado este ejemplo de una gramática:
> _They introduced me to her = Me presentaron a ella._
> 
> Sólo quisiera saber si la traducción española gramaticalmente es correcta.
> Lo veo así:
> 
> _They introduced me to her._
> me = complemento directo, to her = complemento indirecto
> 
> _Me presentaron a ella._
> Me = complemento directo, a ella = complemento indirecto
> 
> Saludos



Sí, tu análisis es correcto (y la traducción también).


----------



## Pitt

Ushuaia said:


> Sí, tu análisis es correcto (y la traducción también).


 
¡Muchas gracias por confirmarlo!


----------



## Pitt

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Yo creo que es complemento directo. Podemos decir "Me la presentaron".
> Que alguien me corrija si no es así.
> Saludos


 
Creo que es correcto así:

_They introduced her to me = Me la presentaron._
her/la = complemento directo, to me /me = complemento indirecto

_They introduced me to her = Me presentaron a ella._
me = complemento directo, to her/a ella = complemento indirecto

Saludos


----------



## capitas

Just to fade the little light away:
Presentaron a Juan a Pedro
Presentaron a Pedro a Juan.
It is just impossible to know who was introduced to whom.
Me presentaron a ella=presentaron a ella a mí ????
But, otherwise Me la presentaron= la=a Ella=OD= Ella fue presentada a mí.


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> Just to fade the little light away:
> Presentaron a Juan a Pedro
> Presentaron a Pedro a Juan.
> It is just impossible to know who was introduced to whom.
> Me presentaron a ella=presentaron a ella a mí ????
> But, otherwise Me la presentaron= la=a Ella=OD= Ella fue presentada a mí.


 
Lo veo así:

_Presentaron a Juan (CD) a Pedro (CI)._
_Presentaron a Pedro (CD) a Juan (CI)._

_Me (CD) presentaron a ella (CI)._
_Me (CI) la (CD) presentaron. _


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Presentaron a Juan (CD) a Pedro (CI)._
> _Presentaron a Pedro (CD) a Juan (CI). Both possible_
> 
> _Me (CD or CI) presentaron a ella (CI or CD). Presentaron a ella a mí. ??????? _
> _Me (CI)  la (CD) presentaron. _


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_Me (CI) presentaron a ella (CD) = incorrecto_
_Me (CI) la (CD) presentaron = correcto_

¿Es así?


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Me (CI) presentaron a ella (CD) = incorrecto_
> _Me (CI) la (CD) presentaron = correcto_
> 
> ¿Es así?


Both are correct. The point is that if you say " Me presentaron a ella", you can't say which is the OD and which the OI. 
If you say "me la pesentaron", "la" can only be OD so "me,  a mí" is OI.


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> Both are correct. The point is that if you say " Me presentaron a ella", you can't say which is the OD and which the OI.
> If you say "me la pesentaron", "la" can only be OD so "me, a mí" is OI.


 
La frase con el verbo _presentar _es ambigua:
_Me (OD) presentaron a ella (OI)._
_Me (OI) presentaron a ella (OD)._

Pero la frase con el verbo _presentarse _no es ambigua:
_Me (OD) presenté a ella (OI)._

¿Es así?


----------



## stagbeetle

Bueno, en la oración "me presentaron a José" cualquiera de los dos sujetos puede ser el presentado.


----------



## Pitt

Creo que esta frase no es ambigua:

_Me presenté a José > Me presenté a él._
Me = complemento directo, a José = complemento indirecto.

¿Es mi análisis correcto?


----------



## stagbeetle

En "me presenté a José" no cabe duda que la persona presentada fuí yo [por mí mismo]. Sin embargo, en "me presentaron a José" se puede leer "yo fuí presentado a José [por ellos]" o "[ellos] presentaron José a mi". En total, ellos presentaron José y a mi el uno al otro.


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> Creo que esta frase no es ambigua:
> 
> _Me presenté a José > Me presenté a él._
> Me = complemento directo, a José = complemento indirecto.
> 
> ¿Es mi análisis correcto?


Correct. Passive test: Yo (me, OD) fui presentado a José (remeains OI) por mí (Agente)


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> Correct. Passive test: Yo (me, OD) fui presentado a José (remeains OI) por mí (Agente)


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## albertovidal

Y: fuí presentado a ella (por ellos, se sobreentiende)?


----------



## capitas

abertovidal said:


> Y: fuí presentado a ella (por ellos, se sobreentiende)?


 Perfecto, Aberto.
Yo fui presentado a ella.
En activa presenta ambigüedad: Me (OD) presentaron a ella(OI).


----------



## Istriano

capitas said:


> Just to fade the little light away:
> Presentaron a Juan a Pedro
> Presentaron a Pedro a Juan.
> It is just impossible to know who was introduced to whom.
> Me presentaron a ella=presentaron a ella a mí ????
> But, otherwise Me la presentaron= la=a Ella=OD= Ella fue presentada a mí.




With names it is a bit difficult, but in other cases, _personal accusative a_ is to be omitted when there's a _dative a_:


Presentaron mi madre a mi vecina.  
mi madre (OD)
a mi vecina (OI)

Presentaron mi amigo Juan a mi vecino José.


----------



## inib

Istriano said:


> With names it is a bit difficult, but in other cases, _personal accusative a_ is to be omitted when there's a _dative a_:
> 
> 
> Presentaron mi madre a mi vecina.
> mi madre (OD)
> a mi vecina (OI)
> 
> Presentaron mi amigo Juan a mi vecino José.


 Yes, I think I read that somewhere. For ambiguous cases (like this one) only. Right?


----------



## Plangam

Del DPD de la RAE:

*"presentar*. Cuando significa ‘dar a conocer [a alguien] a otra persona’, lleva dos complementos de persona, uno directo y otro indirecto: _«¡Tampoco quise que me presentara al jorobado Caso y me lo presentó!»_ (Bryce _Magdalena_  [Perú 1986]). *Cuando ninguno de estos complementos es un pronombre,  para evitar la anfibología resultante de la presencia de dos  complementos con *_*a* _—_El director presentó al profesor a los alumnos_—*,* *puede omitirse la preposición del complemento directo, siempre que este no sea un nombre propio : *_*El director presentó el profesor a los alumnos*;_ si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, debe mantenerse la preposición: _Presentó a Luis a los alumnos_. En el español de..."

Claro que suena horrible [jah], mas todo sea por evitar la ambigüedad...


----------



## capitas

inib said:


> Yes, I think I read that somewhere. For ambiguous cases (like this one) only. Right?


You are right: DPD, use of "a" with OD.
*d) *Cuando el complemento directo de persona precedido de preposición coincide en la oración con otro complemento que también la lleva (por ejemplo, un complemento indirecto), puede omitirse la que antecede al complemento directo, para evitar confusiones: _Presentó (a) su novio a sus padres_. Pero si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, es forzoso el uso de la preposición: _Presentó a Juan a sus padres._

_From my point of view, it is still ambiguous (and agree with plangam that it just sounds HORRIBLE). The only way to avoid confusion is the passive voice._
_Mi madre fue presentada a mi vecina._


----------



## inib

I agree with Istriano, Plangam and capitas. Is that possible?


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> You are right: DPD, use of "a" with OD.
> *d) *Cuando el complemento directo de persona precedido de preposición coincide en la oración con otro complemento que también la lleva (por ejemplo, un complemento indirecto), puede omitirse la que antecede al complemento directo, para evitar confusiones: _Presentó (a) su novio a sus padres_. Pero si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, es forzoso el uso de la preposición: _Presentó a Juan a sus padres._


 
También esta frase es ambigua:

_Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) >_
_Se lo presentó (a ellos)._

_Presentó a Juan (OI) a sus padres (OD) >_
_Se los presentó (a él)._

¿Es correcto asi?


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> También esta frase es ambigua:
> 
> _Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) > Ambiguity_
> _Se lo presentó (a ellos). El  (former OD) fue presentado a ellos (still OI)._
> 
> _Presentó a Juan (OI) a sus padres (OD) > Ambiguity_
> _Se los presentó (a él). Ellos (former OD)fueron presentados a él (still OI)._
> 
> ¿Es correcto asi?


Pitt, those are correct, but it is not a matter of correctness, but ambiguity.


----------



## albertovidal

Pitt said:


> También esta frase es ambigua:
> 
> _Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) >_
> _Se lo presentó (a ellos)._ *Les presentó* (a ellos)
> 
> _Presentó a Juan (OI) a sus padres (OD) >_
> _Se los presentó (a él)._
> 
> ¿Es correcto asi?



No estoy de acuerdo.
Mi corrección está en rojo
Saludos


----------



## capitas

abertovidal said:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Mi corrección está en rojo
> Saludos


 
_Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) >
Se lo presentó (a ellos)._ *Les presentó* (a ellos)

"Les presentó" is correct, but when a OD pronoun comes in, OI "les" turns into "se" (you can not say "les lo presenté") and it becomes 
"se (a ellos OI) lo (a él OD) presentó" El (OD) fue presentado a sus padres (still OI); It is so since we supposed "A Juan"=OD  and "a sus padres"= OI.

The same with: 
Les pegué un grito (a mis padres), but "se (a ellos) lo (OD) pegué".


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> _Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) >_
> _Se lo presentó (a ellos)._ *Les presentó* (a ellos)
> 
> "Les presentó" is correct, but when a OD pronoun comes in, OI "les" turns into "se" (you can not say "les lo presenté") and it becomes
> "se (a ellos OI) lo (a él OD) presentó" El (OD) fue presentado a sus padres (still OI); It is so since we supposed "A Juan"=OD and "a sus padres"= OI.
> 
> The same with:
> Les pegué un grito (a mis padres), but "se (a ellos) lo (OD) pegué".


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración! Estoy de acuerdo contigo:
*Les *(OI) presentó *a Juan* (OD) >
*Se* (OI) *lo *(OD) presentó.

Pero en este contexto es incorrecto _*Les presentó,_ ya que no se menciona a Juan. ¿Estás de acuerdo?

Saludos


----------



## capitas

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración! Estoy de acuerdo contigo:
> *Les *(OI) presentó *a Juan* (OD) >
> *Se* (OI) *lo *(OD) presentó.
> 
> Pero en este contexto es incorrecto _*Les presentó,_ ya que no se menciona a Juan. ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Saludos


 De acuerdo. Es correcto pero no tiene todo el significado: falta "a Juan".


----------



## Pitt

capitas said:


> De acuerdo. Es correcto pero no tiene todo el significado: falta "a Juan".


 
Otra vez el ejemplo:

Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) > 
_Les (CI) presentó a Juan (OD). _
Creo que en todo caso es incorrecto: 
_*Les presentó. _

El verbo _presentar_ es transitivo y por eso exige un complemento directo.


----------



## albertovidal

capitas said:


> _Presentó a Juan (OD) a sus padres (OI) >
> Se lo presentó (a ellos)._ *Les presentó* (a ellos)
> 
> "Les presentó" is correct, but when a OD pronoun comes in, OI "les" turns into "se" (you can not say "les lo presenté") and it becomes
> "se (a ellos OI) lo (a él OD) presentó" El (OD) fue presentado a sus padres (still OI); It is so since we supposed "A Juan"=OD  and "a sus padres"= OI.
> 
> The same with:
> Les pegué un grito (a mis padres), but "se (a ellos) lo (OD) pegué".



I disagree.
You can say:* les presentó a sus padres o presentóles a sus padres*


----------



## Pitt

abertovidal said:


> I disagree.
> You can say:* les presentó a sus padres o presentóles a sus padres*


 
In this case is correct:
_Les presentó a sus padres._
Les = complemento indirecto, a sus padres = complemento directo


----------

